# West coast to Deep South - here I come!



## Confusticated (Aug 9, 2005)

I've lived in California all my life. Doesn't suit me, though I've never even stepped outside the state! However, I am moving to TN shortly and looking forward to it.

Any advice?

What happens when outsiders show up in the South and try to blend in?

I won't get picked on by the local policemen for being from CA will I?


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 10, 2005)

I have moved across the country twice before, WA to VA. (Navy brat) I lived in VA for 2 1/2 years and was not picked on _too_ badly. j/k  The place that I lived was full of military and folks used to them (us). I cannot guarentee that I know how they will react to your presence  but when I was in that area everyone seemed to be _very_ friendly. Just don't get on the subject of the Civil War with them! No joke. Some (I met _very_ few) are still bitter against the north and do not care for those who support it.  I was only 12-14 when I lived there, but that is what I observed. 

If you have any more specific questions you can pm me. I'll be happy to answer them as best I can. I also drove across the country 3x's, we never flew when we moved. I can give you lots of packing tips too, I've moved 13 times. (Also no joke)


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 6, 2005)

Nóm said:


> I won't get picked on by the local policemen for being from CA will I?



Depends....how much do you like Country Music? *grin*


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 19, 2005)

Woa woa woa woa wiggles! I missed this thread completely! Where in Tennessee do you live!? I lived most of my life in the Volunteer state! Born in FYROM though.


----------



## Arlina (Sep 23, 2005)

almost all the people in Tennessee are really nice...except for the scam people trying to get you to buy things ((tourist trap stuff...)) I've been to that state a few times and everytime has been wonderful. I wish you the best of luck. It's a wonderful place, and you shouldn't get picked on, you just might be asked to say a few things...people love to hear different accents and what not...not saying that you have any accent..., but I hope that you understand what I'm trying to say...welcome to the southeast


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 23, 2005)

Nóm said:


> I've lived in California all my life. Doesn't suit me, though I've never even stepped outside the state! However, I am moving to TN shortly and looking forward to it.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> ...



If you don't want those peckerwood/redneck/cracker cops on you, get Tennessee plates for your car as soon as possible!

Barley


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Sep 24, 2005)

Having lived in Texas all my life and having visited many of the other states in the South, I can tell you a little about it. First of all, people in the South are much more friendly and social than in California, so you will find yourself in conversation with more strangers than usual. Also, you will see a lot more rednecks. If you are a liberal, do not mention this in the South, as the South is HIGHLY conservative. Also, please note that the sentence "he needed killin" is a valid defense in court. Learn to love country music because that is almost all you will hear. The police are not corrupt, at least from my experience, so you don't need to worry. And the Civil War (also referred to as the Second War of Independence or the War of Northern Aggression) is an extremely controversial topic, because according to the South, secession was right, slavery had very little if anything to do with the Civil War, and insulting Robert E. Lee is a lynching crime (or almost). And last, but not least DO NOT try to imitate a Southern accent. You will pick it up over time and imitating it will make you look ridiculous.

TE13
P.S. I'm back. Did anyone miss me? That would be way too much to hope for.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 2, 2006)

Firawyn said:


> Depends....how much do you like Country Music? *grin*


Hehe... not much!

But just thought I'd bump this thread up to say I have been living in Tennessee for over three months and I love it compared to small towns in the rural agricultural area of California, and better than the Los Angeles area. I'm not sure if I would rank it above some of the really laid back beach towns I have visited, or the city of San Jose.... _but_ on the whole I love it and have no regrets about leaving my old town!

TN is a beautiful state in Summer and Autumn, and so much more rural all around than I am used to. Things are more old fashioned, and this is both good and bad in my opinion. I try to see the good more though.

The people are friendly, and actually many of them have a thing called "manners". 

I was half kidding about the local police, but so far I've found them to be friendly, helpful and do their job.

Anyhow Wraithguard I am in the Cookeville area.

And yes Arlina they do notice my accent. Most of the people I get to chatting with don't wait long to ask "Do you live here in Cookeville? For how long? You don't sound like you are from the south." They notice! I have picked up on some of the local dialect though, using words like "yuns" for "you all". I also began to pronounce Cookeville and such as Cookevull.  I did this intentionally. And maybe I say "reckon" more than I used to.  I do not in any case try to imitate it in front of locals that I do not know well and who do not take it in good humor!

A lot of people are really curious about California, and tend to think of it as a place with a lot of problems, especially drugs. I don't disagree.

I am "liberal" actually on many issues, though not in the neo-liberal or democrat sense... more of a libertarian, so I hold some conservative views as well... but I do avoid political discussion with most people. Especially since I tend to upset both sides.

Okay just one complaint... excellent abundant Mexican food is something I miss terribly, and as for good Chinese food... it doesn't exist in my area!


----------

